# Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe



## Forelle1997 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
Ich war diese nacht Nachtangeln und habe mein glück auf Aal versucht.

Neben uns parkte ein anderer angler, ich habe mich nur kurz weggedreht und schon fuhr der mann weg und mit ihm ein teil meiner Angelsachen... Kurz nicht aufgepasst und schon wurde eine Rute+Kunstköder geklaut. und das Schlimmste daran ist, dass ich dachte, dass angeln ein rhuiges hobby sei und soetwas nicht passieren würde...

Ist euch soetwas in der art auch schon mal passiert ?
Was würdet ihr machen ?


----------



## fam0815 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

hallo
ja,leider....:c
iss aber schon 1/4 jahrhundert her..(mein gott bin ich alt)|supergri
damals nur geguckt ob muttern kommt( noch keinen führerschein). da war das rutenfutteral mit 6-7 ruten und rollen weg. matchrute,karpfenrute,kopfrute usw, teilweise nagelneu.....
hast mein vollstes mitgefühl......
bye


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Ist mir noch nicht passiert und wirds auch nicht  Ich nehme nur das Nötigste mit und achte jede Sekunde drauf. In diesem Fall hätte ich versucht mir das Nummernschild zu notieren / merken, wenns möglich gewesen wäre.


----------



## gründler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Moin


Ich berichte mal was ich so die letzte Zeit erfahren habe(Angelladen,Angler Am See...etc.) in letzter Zeit gab es wohl mehrere Angriffe/Überfälle auf Angler,angeblich soll eine Bande unterwegs sein die sich gezielt Angler aussucht,diese geht aber noch kranker vor als nur heimlich klauen.

Einer hält dir ne Kurzwaffe vor die Augen und sagt dir ganz ruhig bleiben und sitzen/stehen bleiben,während 2-3 andere Leute deine Sachen einräumen,sind sie fertig damit sind sie genauso schnell wieder weg wie sie kamen.

Das ganze soll angeblich sogar auch bei tageslicht passiert sein,genaues kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.

Da kannste froh sein das dir nicht jemand an die Nieren will/wollte.

Ne Angel ist ersetzbar,aber mit ner Kugel Messer...im Kopf Rücken Lunge.... kann es böse enden.


|wavey:


----------



## Daniel-93 (3. Juni 2012)

Oha schön hört sich das ganze ja nicht an, zumal ich finde das Angler zusammenhalten sollten und nicht sonen Sch**ße machen sollten.

Die die die so etwas machen sollten sich lieber Arbeit suchen und sich die angelausrüstung etc von ihrem  eigenen Geld kaufen, da macht das angeln bestimmt mehr Spaß.

Hoffe mir passiert so etwas nie, ich finde das echt unter aller Sau.


----------



## Katteker (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Hallo,


 
Moin.



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Ich war diese nacht Nachtangeln und habe mein glück auf Aal versucht.





Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Kurz nicht aufgepasst und schon wurde eine Rute+Kunstköder geklaut.


 
Du gehst mit Kunstködern auf Aal? Erklär mal, DAS interessiert mich.



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> und das Schlimmste daran ist, dass ich dachte, dass angeln ein rhuiges hobby sei und soetwas nicht passieren würde...


 
Angeln ist ein ruhiges Hobby. Immerhin die unauffälligste Art des Nichtstuns...



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr machen ?


Er* ist weggefahren? Nummernschild merken, Fahrzeug merken, Details merken, Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten, die Mühlen der Justiz mahlen lassen. Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass der Vorfall nicht nur der Fantasie entsprungen ist.




*Der Bösewicht.


----------



## Forelle1997 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Hallo, 
Zu Zitat 3: Es war Vollmond und ich wusste nicht ob es sich lohnt nur auf Aal zu gehen also hab ich Karpfen/Aal/Zander gerät mitgenommen.

Und zum letzten zitat: Ich habe mich kurz umgedreht, das Nummernschild hab ich ... aber ich kann nicht einfach anzeige erstatten, nur weil ich denke dass sie es waren. Dafür hätte ich es sehen müssen.


----------



## silviomopp (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Mir wurde als Jungangler mal das Fahrrad geklaut und ich durfte mit dem ganzen Gerödel nach hause latschen , 7 km durch den Wald bei strömendem Regen ...


----------



## Siever (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Zu Zitat 3: Es war Vollmond und ich wusste nicht ob es sich lohnt nur auf Aal zu gehen also hab ich Karpfen/Aal/Zander gerät mitgenommen.
> 
> Und zum letzten zitat: Ich habe mich kurz umgedreht, das Nummernschild hab ich ... aber ich kann nicht einfach anzeige erstatten, nur weil ich denke dass sie es waren. Dafür hätte ich es sehen müssen.



Wer soll es denn dann sonst gewesen sein? Ich würde auf jeden Fall zur Polizei gehen und es wenigstens versuchen. Vielleicht ist der Typ ja polizeibekannt und er hat den ganzen Keller voller Diebesgut. Und vielleicht lohnt es sich ja heute auch, örtliche Flohmärkte abzuchecken...  . Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Knispel (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Ich berichte mal was ich so die letzte Zeit erfahren habe(Angelladen,Angler Am See...etc.) in letzter Zeit gab es wohl mehrere Angriffe/Überfälle auf Angler,angeblich soll eine Bande unterwegs sein die sich gezielt Angler aussucht,diese geht aber noch kranker vor als nur heimlich klauen.
> ...



Hier klauen sie schon die Stroh und Heurollen von den Feldern ( 15 Stück a. 200 kg die Rolle in einer Nacht - die klemmt man sich nicht mal eben auf den Gepäckträger vom Fahrrad ), von gestapelten Holz im Wald ganz zu schweigen ( das wird jetzt sofort nach dem Einschlag abgefahren und bleibt nicht mehr liegen ). Einen Nachbarn hat man sogar nachts auf der Weide ein Schaf geschlachtet und gestohlen. Da ist es doch einfacher, einen einzelnen Angler mal eben auszurauben ...
Wilderei mit Tellereisen ( ich habe kürzlich wieder eine bei uns im Wald gefunden ) und Schlingen sowie Fischwilderei mit Reusen und Grundschnüre nehmen in großen Maßstab zu. mal sehen wo das noch hinführt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Und zum letzten zitat: Ich habe mich kurz umgedreht, das Nummernschild hab ich ... aber ich kann nicht einfach anzeige erstatten, nur weil ich denke dass sie es waren. Dafür hätte ich es sehen müssen.



Natürlich kannst du.
Es war doch niemand weiter vor Ort, oder doch?|kopfkrat


----------



## zanderaal (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Anzeige gegen unbekannt und alles was du gesehen hast aussagen
was unsere Ordungshüter nachgehen müssen.
Du hast das Nummernschild von einem Fahrzeug was sich zur Tatzeit vor Ort befand.Damit beschuldigst du ja noch niemanden.
Ob was drann ist an der Sache muss die Polizei überprüfen.

Bei uns ist das leider so das man nicht alleinen zum Nachtangeln gehen kann.
es gibt leider immer mehr Leute die auf die schnelle ein paar €
machen wollen

Viel Glück bei der Sache und ich hoffe die kriegen den Dieb

Gruß Berthold


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Bei uns ging vor kurzen Folgende Geschichte rum: ein Angler wurde von 10 Personen mit Migrationshintergrund überfallen das Gerät zertrampelt, später kam die Wahrheit ans licht: es war ein Angler aus Osteuropa der von 5 Personen überfallen wurde und das Gerät zerstört wurde. "Gassigeher" die dieses Beobachtet hatten, haben sofort die Polizei gerufen, haben aber nicht gesehen das diese innerhalb der nächsten 3/4 Stunde kamen-danach waren Täter und Opfer weg.


----------



## barschkönig (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Hier passiert sowas auch öfters. Echt schlimm, hier werden auch Angler einfach nur zusammengedroschen oder zusammengepöbelt aber das von Nichtanglern. Am Freitag wurde vom Kumpel am Badesee ne Spotrute geklaut in der Nacht, ich kenn die Hintergründe ( wo die stand?) usw nicht aber auf jeden Fall, erstmal auf die Idee zu kommen. Naja Angler oder Nicht: Dieb bleibt Dieb #q

@Gründler: Genauso wurden hier vor Jahren auch 2 Angler abgezogen. Haben se aber gekriegt, alle 3 kamen von der Kickboxschule, da hat ein "Normaler" keine Chance. #q


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

moinsen,
das angler geziehlt ausgeraubt werden ist eine tatsache.
einem guten freund von mir wurde das auto wärend er im wasser stand aufgebrochen und alles verwerdbare entnommen. insgesamt wurden 7 Pkw s`augebrochen, die nebeneinander abgestellt waren (alles angler), da steckt system hinter!
zum glück habe ich so eine erfahrung noch nicht machen müssen, aber jedes mal wenn ich aus den fluten steige kommt in mir so ein unwohles gefühl auf, reingehauen...


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Salziges Silber schrieb:


> moinsen,
> das angler geziehlt ausgeraubt werden ist eine tatsache.
> einem guten freund von mir wurde das auto wärend er im wasser stand aufgebrochen und alles verwerdbare entnommen. insgesamt wurden 7 Pkw s`augebrochen, die nebeneinander abgestellt waren (alles angler), da steckt system hinter!



Lass mich Raten: ein Lachsfluss in Dänemark?


----------



## Dorframbo (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

da fragt man sich echt was fürn geistiger dünnschiss bei manchen menschen durchn kopf geht... #q
nehme meist auch nur das nötigste mit da ich zu 99% mitn fahrrad unterwegs bin.


----------



## Salziges Silber (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Lass mich Raten: ein Lachsfluss in Dänemark?


 
siehe da, dann liege ich mit meine vermutung wohl gar nicht so falsch! länder übergreifend
in meinem fall war es in deutschland zwischen lübeck und rostock


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> ... aber ich kann nicht einfach anzeige erstatten, nur weil ich denke dass sie es waren. Dafür hätte ich es sehen müssen.




Es könnte natürlich auch ein Eichhörnchen gewesen sein 

Es hört sich aber so an, das der Typ neben dir der einzige da gewesen ist.  Zur Not....Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. Nicht nur hier jammern sondern auch handeln


----------



## Daniel-93 (3. Juni 2012)

Wenn du das Kennzeichen hast würde ich zur Zulassungsstelle gehen und seine Anschrift usw anfordern das kostet bei uns 10 Euro.

Und wenn du das gemacht hast würde ich bei dem Typen eiskalt vorbeifahren, natürlich nicht alleine sonder mit Verstärkung und würde dann mit dem Kerl Klartext reden.


----------



## Siever (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Daniel-93 schrieb:


> Wenn du das Kennzeichen hast würde ich zur Zulassungsstelle gehen und seine Anschrift usw anfordern das kostet bei uns 10 Euro.
> 
> Und wenn du das gemacht hast würde ich bei dem Typen eiskalt vorbeifahren, natürlich nicht alleine sonder mit Verstärkung und würde dann mit dem Kerl Klartext reden.



Selbstjustiz, Juhu...  . Und dann? Deine Sachen bekommst du so mit Sicherheit nicht wieder. Und wenn er sie tatsächlich hat, wird er sie dir nicht ohne weiteres rausrücken. Und Menschen mit kriminellen Eigenschaften haben möglicherweise auch noch ne kurze Zündschnur und schon haste noch ein Problem...


----------



## Thunderstruck (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Ähem, man kann mit einem Kfz Kennzeichen einfach so den Wohnsitz jeder Person rausfinden?!


----------



## Onkel Frank (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Deswegen angel ich auch fast nur noch vom Boot aus #6. Glücklicherweise hier erlaubt und man sieht wenigstens wenn sich jemand versucht anzuschwimmen|kopfkrat.Mein Auto könn se ruhig knacken oder klauen , meine Sachen sind BEI MIR AN BORD. Hoffe das das hier von den Asozialen mitgelesen wird die in ihrem kranken Hirn schon wieder den nächsten Coup planen :r.


----------



## Dorframbo (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Thunderstruck schrieb:


> Ähem, man kann mit einem Kfz Kennzeichen einfach so den Wohnsitz jeder Person rausfinden?!


 
glaube eher nicht. denke das darf nur die polizei und die "Daten" würde auch nur die Polizei bekommen.|kopfkrat
klärt mich bitte auf wenn ich falsch liege.

mfg


----------



## kati48268 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Nein, solche Daten kriegt man so nicht. Es gibt zwar Tricks, wie's trotzdem geht, aber offiziell kann eine Privatperson keine Halterabfrage machen.

Ich stelle mal ketzerisch die Frage, warum man ausgerechnet beim Angeln nicht beklaut werden sollte, wenn es doch in allen anderen Lebensbereichen vorkommt.
Ein Staat, der amerikanische Verhältnisse in Wirtschafts- und Sozialfragen anstrebt, bekommt dazu natürlich auch amerikanische Verhältnisse auf den Strassen.


----------



## Thunderstruck (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Eigentlich auch logisch das sowas nicht einfach funktioniert.
Aber wie kommt man denn auf solche Ideen? Und das auch noch in einem Forum zu veröffentlichen?
Gefährliches Halbwissen?!



Daniel-93 schrieb:


> Wenn du das Kennzeichen hast würde ich zur Zulassungsstelle gehen und seine Anschrift usw anfordern das kostet bei uns 10 Euro.


----------



## Benni1987 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Siever schrieb:


> Selbstjustiz, Juhu...  . Und dann? Deine Sachen bekommst du so mit Sicherheit nicht wieder. Und wenn er sie tatsächlich hat, wird er sie dir nicht ohne weiteres rausrücken. Und Menschen mit kriminellen Eigenschaften haben möglicherweise auch noch ne kurze Zündschnur und schon haste noch ein Problem...




wäre mir sowas von wurscht!Rache ist blutwurst und so kurz kann ne zündschnur garnicht sein wie derjenige seine zähne mit seinen gebrochenen fingern aufsammelt...mal ganz ehrlich,ich würde JEDE möglichkeit nutzen demjenigen beizukommen der mein geliebtes tackle klaut/zu klauen versucht!Früher haben se solchen "menschen" die hände abgehakt und heute...passiert nichts,weil alle sich hinter den Gesetzen verstecken können...
Echt zum kotzen!
Ich hoffe alle beklauten kriegen ihre sachen zurück!


----------



## Daniel-93 (3. Juni 2012)

Thunderstruck schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich auch logisch das sowas nicht einfach funktioniert.
> Aber wie kommt man denn auf solche Ideen? Und das auch noch in einem Forum zu veröffentlichen?
> Gefährliches Halbwissen?!



Geh doch einfach mal zur Zulassungsstelle und mach das die Rücken das ohne weiteres raus, zumindest hier bei uns im Kreis Plön, musste das selber schonmal für meinen Großvater machen das kostet den 10 oder 15 Euro weiß ich nicht mehr ganz genau ist schon 1,5 Jahre her.


----------



## Ein_Angler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Wenn du weisst das du der einzige mit diesem andern Angler da warst und deine Klamotten weg sind, dann zähl doch einfach 1+1 zusammen, fahr zur Polente und zeige diesen Typen an, fertig.


----------



## Daniel-93 (3. Juni 2012)

Ein_Angler schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du weisst das du der einzige mit diesem andern Angler da warst und deine Klamotten weg sind, dann zähl doch einfach 1+1 zusammen, fahr zur Polente und zeige diesen Typen an, fertig.



Das wäre auch das erste was ich in dieser Situation gemacht hätte zumal er sich ja noch das Kennzeichen des vermutlichen Täter gemerkt hat.
Die Chancen für ihn stehen da eigentlich garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Stxkx1978 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Daniel-93 schrieb:


> Geh doch einfach mal zur Zulassungsstelle und mach das die Rücken das ohne weiteres raus, zumindest hier bei uns im Kreis Plön, musste das selber schonmal für meinen Großvater machen das kostet den 10 oder 15 Euro weiß ich nicht mehr ganz genau ist schon 1,5 Jahre her.



also wenn ich hier jemanden mit nem ferrari sehe,merke ich mir nur das kennzeichen und weiss dann wo es sich lohnt einzubrechen!!|supergri

das funktionert niemals.vielleicht irgendwo im ostblock,aber sicher nicht hier deutschland!

Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Daniel-93 (3. Juni 2012)

Stuka1978 schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich hier jemanden mit nem ferrari sehe,merke ich mir nur das kennzeichen und weiss dann wo es sich lohnt einzubrechen!!|supergri
> 
> das funktionert niemals.vielleicht irgendwo im ostblock,aber sicher nicht hier deutschland!
> 
> ...



Könntest ihm auch hinterher fahren, da sparst du die das mit der Zulassungsstelle.

Wenn ihr das nicht glaubt macht es doch einfach und kloppt nicht alle so dicke Sprüche raus nur weil ihr keine Ahnung habt.

Bei und geht es zu 100% hab's ja selbst schon gemacht!!!


----------



## thanatos (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

@kati 48268-hast voll den punkt getroffen!

"angler sind lügner aber keine diebe"-mein lieblings irrtum
beispiel:bleibe mit twiste hängen,der haken etwas aufgebogen,will ihn 
ins wasser werfen (ok, nicht ganz ok)treffe aber einen angelkahn,wo er 
auf der rückbank liegen bleibt.dann kommt ein ultra korrekter 
sportfreund,dem man das nie zugetraut hätte turnt rein und verkündet
"guck mal was ich gefunden habe",meinen einwand du hast es aus otto´s
kahn geklaut ,hat er voll ignoriert.von diversen karabinerhaken und 
anderen kleinigkeiten die man normalerweise am kahn läßt könnte ich
ne ganze latte aufzählen,die ich unbewußt "verschenkt habe".


----------



## Psycho_Cowboy (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Es funktioniert. Ich hab jeweils für´n 10er beim Einwohnermeldeamt, Gewerbeamt und der Zulassungsstelle Auskunft über jemanden bekommen. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Matu1986 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Schafft euch nen Hund an aber nicht son cesar Fiffi sondern was richtiges alles was kleiner ist als Schäferhund zählt nicht.Bei uns am Fopu war mal einer mit mit nem Mastiff,der Hund hat jeden der die Klamotten nur angesehen hat säuberlich beäugt als ob er überlegen würde ob er kauen muss oder in einem Stück.Ich glaub wenn einer nur nen Haken aufgehoben hätte Todesurteil


----------



## Daniel-93 (3. Juni 2012)

Psycho_Cowboy schrieb:
			
		

> Es funktioniert. Ich hab jeweils für´n 10er beim Einwohnermeldeamt, Gewerbeamt und der Zulassungsstelle Auskunft über jemanden bekommen.
> 
> Viel Erfolg



Sag ich ja


----------



## gründler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

@Matu.....Also meinst du kleine Hunde bringen nix???

Komm mich mal besuchen dann zeig ich dir was in 40x35cm Hunden steckt und die gehören nicht mal zu Kampfhundrassen, sondern nur nen paar Terrier abgerichtet auf Wildschweine.

Aber das abrichten auf bestimmte Lebewesen kann man diesen auch beibringen,und glaub mir du wirst feststellen son kleiner Hund tut Höllisch weh.

#h


----------



## Onkel Frank (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Matu1986 schrieb:


> Schafft euch nen Hund an aber nicht son cesar Fiffi sondern was richtiges alles was kleiner ist als Schäferhund zählt nicht.Bei uns am Fopu war mal einer mit mit nem Mastiff,der Hund hat jeden der die Klamotten nur angesehen hat säuberlich beäugt als ob er überlegen würde ob er kauen muss oder in einem Stück.Ich glaub wenn einer nur nen Haken aufgehoben hätte Todesurteil


 
Na klasse  . Idee ist gut ....... aber ?  Hat nicht jeder den Platz geschweige denn das Geld sich so eine riesen Töle zu halten .


----------



## LOCHI (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

OOOOhhh ja, so´n Terrier wenn sich festbeist ist nicht zu verachten!


----------



## Onkel Frank (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



gründler schrieb:


> @Matu.....Also meinst du kleine Hunde bringen nix???
> 
> Komm mich mal besuchen dann zeig ich dir was in 40x35cm Hunden steckt und die gehören nicht mal zu Kampfhundrassen, sondern nur nen paar Terrier abgerichtet auf Wildschweine.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn der Wuftel schneller springt als meine Machete zuschlägt , denn wirds durchaus schmerzhaft ( für wen stellt sich raus). Kann dein Hund schneller zupacken als eine Kugel fliegt ? Denke nicht . Leider ist es heute so das die meisten Diebe eine RICHTIGE Plempe dabei haben , da hilft auch kein Hund mehr. Zur Polizei , Anzeige und gut , und nicht noch den Helden spielen .


----------



## gründler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Wenn der Wuftel schneller springt als meine Machete zuschlägt , denn wirds durchaus schmerzhaft ( für wen stellt sich raus). Kann dein Hund schneller zupacken als eine Kugel fliegt ? Denke nicht . Leider ist es heute so das die meisten Diebe eine RICHTIGE Plempe dabei haben , da hilft auch kein Hund mehr. Zur Polizei , Anzeige und gut , und nicht noch den Helden spielen .


 

Wo hab ich geschrieben das irgendwer nen Hund als Waffe einsetzen soll,oder sich zum Angeln mitnehmen??

Ich habe lediglich gesagt das es kleine Hunde gibt die sehr sehr sehr Schmerzhaft sein können,und das man diese Abrichten kann.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fhLvxMiR0K8&feature=related

Video nix für Zartbesinnte "Tierliebhaber" und Sofahundbesitzer.


#h


----------



## thanatos (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Na klasse  . Idee ist gut ....... aber ?  Hat nicht jeder den Platz geschweige denn das Geld sich so eine riesen Töle zu halten .


:mmein maulwurfswooslon(kreuzung zwischen malteser
und zwergschnauzer-sah eher wie ein gremlin aus -sehr klein)
hat es sich beim angeln meist in der rutentasche oder 
dem rucksack gemütlich gemacht-unangemeldet kam da sowiso keiner ran und hingefasst hätte da auch keiner #q


----------



## Onkel Frank (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber das abrichten auf bestimmte Lebewesen kann man diesen auch beibringen,und glaub mir du wirst feststellen son kleiner Hund tut Höllisch weh.
> 
> #h


 
Hier zum Beispiel , oder wen oder was meinst du mit bestimmten Lebewesen (iss ja eigentlich klar)?  Oder wie soll man feststellen das son kleiner Hund höllisch wehtut??.Mal abgesehen davon kommen wir vom Thema ab .


----------



## gründler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Jo bezog sich auf Matos aussage alles unter Schäferhund zählt nicht,ich darauf = Mann kann auch diese kleinen Hunde auf alle Lebewesen Abrichten,von Sau über Fuchs Vögel Ratten...und sogar auf Menschen
.

Heißt aber nicht das dieses als "Anstiftung" gedacht wahr mit Hunden auf Diebe los zu gehen.


So ein thema hatten wir schonmal da ging es auch um Hunde Waffen Schutz am Wasser,weiß nur nicht mehr wie der trööt hieß.

Und wie Man(n) sich selbst am Wasser schützt bleibt jedem seine eigene Sache und geht ja keinem was an.

#h


----------



## weserwaller (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Ich bin ja selbst Herrchen von 2 so kleinen Schweinchen und das seit 17 und 6 Jahren. 
Ich würde niemals auf die Idee kommen, meinen Hund dazu zu bringen, einen anderen Menschen Schaden zu zufügen.
Eins aber weiss ich ganz genau und dem kann sich jeder Hundebesitzer sicher sein, ein Hund kann wahre Gefahr von falscher ganz klar unterscheiden und wird in dem Moment richtig reagieren.


----------



## Onkel Frank (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Ist auch Latte #6. Wenn wir uns streiten würden, würde das dem TE auch nicht helfen .Also zurück zum Thema .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Man kann Diebstahl doch relativ einfach vermeiden. 

-nur das Nötigste mitnehmen
-eine oder mehrere Personen mit zum Angeln nehmen
-nichts wertvolles im Auto lassen
-immer auf die Sachen achten / Sachen im Blickwinkel haben
-sicheres Auftreten
-Dinge zur Selbstverteidigung mitführen (Messer, was eh dabei ist, KO Spray, Knüppel, Fliegenklatsche usw....es gibt vieles^^


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Wenn ihr einen Hund mitnimmt: denkt daran nur billige, auch Hund werden geklaut :g


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



D1985 schrieb:


> Man kann Diebstahl doch relativ einfach vermeiden.
> 
> -nur das Nötigste mitnehmen
> -eine oder mehrere Personen mit zum Angeln nehmen
> ...


 

Ich habe seit vielen Jahren ein Norwegengaff (Klepp) in der
Rutentasche.
Zum Glück noch brauchte ich es noch nie vorzeigen,aber es
beruhigt doch außerordentlich.:m


----------



## Katteker (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



yukonjack schrieb:


> ja, ich nochmal. mit ner anzeige bei der polizei würde ich nochmal warten. in UNSEREM rechtssystem musst du mit einer gegenanzeige wegen verleitung zum diebstahl rechnen.


 
Auf was soll er denn warten? Besseres Wetter? 

Ist ja schon wieder interessant, was hier so gepostet wird. Bis an die Zähne bewaffnen, Hunde abrichten, nicht zur Polizei gehen, Selbstjustiz*...


|peinlich


Und das alles wg. einem Vorfall der wahrscheinlich so wie geschildert eh nicht stattgefunden hat. Dazu sind die Beschreibungen des TE zu windig.




*Die Ergeignisse in Emden, als der wütende Mob einen Unschuldigen lynchen wollte, sollten auch dem letzten ******** gezeigt haben wie sinnvoll solche Aktionen sind.


----------



## gründler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Katteker schrieb:


> Auf was soll er denn warten? Besseres Wetter?
> 
> Ist ja schon wieder interessant, was hier so gepostet wird. Bis an die Zähne bewaffnen, Hunde abrichten, nicht zur Polizei gehen, Selbstjustiz*...
> 
> ...


 

Zum Abrichten von Hunden liest auch du bitte nochmal alles durch,das Posting galt nicht dem Te sondern Mato1986 und richtete sich gegen seine Schäferhunde und größer.

Zu Emden: Wo her soll der Bürger aus München wisen was in Emden los ist,du schmeißt was in raum wo keiner weiß was da passiert ist bezw.nur wenige wissen es,ich hab nix von einem Mob in Emden gehört und gelesen,dann klär doch mal bitte auf.

lg|wavey:


----------



## teddy- (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



yukonjack schrieb:


> was lässt dich an ein fake glauben??




zb das jeder normale mensch wenn er das nummernschild hat sofort die polizei ruft 

gruß


----------



## Katteker (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



gründler schrieb:


> Zu Emden: Wo her soll der Bürger aus München wisen was in Emden los ist,du schmeißt was in raum wo keiner weiß was da passiert ist bezw.nur wenige wissen es,ich hab nix von einem Mob in Emden gehört und gelesen,dann klär doch mal bitte auf.
> lg|wavey:


 
War wochenlang deutschlandweit in den Nachrichten: Link Der 17 jährige war unschuldig, wie sich später herausstellte. Google nach "Emden Mordfall Lena".


----------



## Andal (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Solche Themen sind doch wie das schlechte Wetter. Sie kommen immer wieder auf.

Zuerst ein meist obskurer und mitleidheischender Eingangspost. Dann folgen nicht minder obskure Schilderungen von angeblich selbsterlebten Gruselgeschichten, oder noch besser, von Gruselgeschichten, die einer erlebt hat, dessen Schwager man flüchtig kennt. Abschließend gipfelt es dann in einem Finale furioso mit dem Ruf: "Alle Gewehrträger zum Rathaus!"

Möge sich schnellstens die Asche des internetalischen Vergessens über solche Auswüchse breiten!


----------



## Matu1986 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Irgendwie wurde ein neuer Post von mir nicht durch vielleicht zu groß? Keine Ahnung also nochmal in Kurz.Großer Hund verschafft nur mehr Respekt und viele Leute versuchen es gar nicht erst.Ich Rede von Wachhund keinen Menschenfressenden Killer,ganz nebenbei gibt es sowas auch nicht.Es gibt nur kleine und große Hunde.(In meinen Augen).Gegen ne Wumme hilft dir auch kein Elefanten Hund.
Zurück zum Thema Nummernschild,Polizei,Anzeige.Wenn der Fahrer es nicht war ist er eventuell Zeuge oder ihm fehlt auch was.


----------



## gründler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Da geht es um Mord und um facebook,ich dachte du meinst da ist Anglern was passiert oder einem,in tatsachen wie Diebstahl Überfallen Körperverletzung...etc.

Mord jetzt mit diesem thema hier zu vergleichen,da enthalte ich mich.

#h


----------



## Katteker (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



gründler schrieb:


> Da geht es um Mord und um facebook,ich dachte du meinst da ist Anglern was passiert oder einem,in tatsachen wie Diebstahl Überfallen Körperverletzung...etc.
> 
> Mord jetzt mit diesem thema hier zu vergleichen,da enthalte ich mich.
> 
> #h


Mensch Gründler, bist doch sonst nicht so langsam: Ich zeige ein Beispiel für die Folgen von versuchter Selbstjustiz. Mehr nicht.

Ich vergleiche das Thema nicht mit einem Mordfall, bin doch nicht bescheuert.





Warum ich an einen Fake glaube, haben teddy und Andal schon gut beschrieben.


----------



## DerMayor (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

habe auch Mitgefühl und es ist mir schon mehrfach ähnlich was weggekommen... Das letzte Mal am Strand beiM mefoangeln. habe nach dem Blinkerwechsel 2 Blinker zum trocknen auf einen Stein am Rand (keine 10 Meter hinter mir, stand halt mit der Wathose im Wasser) gelegt, zack 10 min später (es waren nur Angler am Strand, welche nach hause gingen/Plätze wechselten) waren sie weg...


----------



## gründler (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Ach so na dann...

Ja wir müssen aber auch mal die andere seite verstehen egal ob fake oder nicht,es gibt ecken in De.da ist die nächste Polente 30km weit weg oder mehr,wenn ich da irgendwo an einem See...etc.sitze und ich werde überfallen.....und sollte auf die Polizei hoffen der ich noch erklären muss wo ich bin was ich da mache und wie sie da hinkommen,könnte evtl.schon alles zu spät sein.

Und es ist fakt das in letzter Zeit öfter Angler ausgerraubt...etc. wurden.

Selbstjustiz ist sicher keine Dauerlösung,aber ich verstehe die leute die sich zb.wie hier geschildert am Wasser sicherer fühlen.

Nicht das ich das nun vollstens befürworte,und das immer alles so richtig ist,aber ich kann mich in manche lage gut reinversetzen und verstehe warum manche sich so besser fühlen,wie auch immer das aussehen mag (Sicherheit).


#h


----------



## Kauli11 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nein, solche Daten kriegt man so nicht. Es gibt zwar Tricks, wie's trotzdem geht, aber offiziell kann eine Privatperson keine Halterabfrage machen.
> 
> Ich stelle mal ketzerisch die Frage, warum man ausgerechnet beim Angeln nicht beklaut werden sollte, wenn es doch in allen anderen Lebensbereichen vorkommt.
> Ein Staat, der amerikanische Verhältnisse in Wirtschafts- und Sozialfragen anstrebt, bekommt dazu natürlich auch amerikanische Verhältnisse auf den Strassen.


 
Genau so sieht das aus. #q |good:


----------



## ernie1973 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

1. Amüsanter Thread!...ich wittere auch etwas "Troll-Geruch"..

2. Habe ich in so einem Fall das KFZ-Kennzeichen UND es war sonst niemand in der Nähe, der es gewesen sein KANN, dann gibt es *nur* eins zu tun --> 110 wählen und um Hilfe ersuchen!

3. Könnte es ja theoretisch auch sein, dass der Kollege aus Versehen im Dunkeln die Sachen eingepackt hatte & sich ganz mies fühlt, wenn er es zu Hause erst bemerkt hat!

4. Habe ich auch schon einiges am Wasser erlebt und bin froh, meinen belgischen Schäferhund immer dabei zu haben - gerade beim Nachtangeln am Rhein!!!
Der ist total lieb & alleine seine Anwesenheit hat bisher so gut wie alle "Bösen" abgeschreckt & mir oft erspart, dass mich Passanten oder leicht penetrante Kollegen die halbe Nacht ungewollt zublubbern!
...der tut nix, & solange ich jemandem entspannt gegenübertrete, ist auch er entspannt - JA - er KANN auch anders - aber *nur* auf mein Kommando & *niemals* ohne Grund!

5. Bin ich als ehemaliger Leistungs- und Kampfsportler sicher kein Hasenfuß, aber habe auch nachts ein Pfefferspray, ein Messer, ein Handy (!!!) und einen belg. Schäferhund dabei, gerade wenn ich am Rhein alleine losziehe!

Ernie

PS:

Eine Halterabfrage kann eine Privatperson nirgendwo in Deutschland "einfach so" machen - das geht aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht!
Allenfalls Versicherungsagenturen bekommen mal die ein oder andere  Auskunft dort - ansonsten ist das alleine den Behörden vorbehalten!


----------



## Matu1986 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Richtig es geht mir in diesem Fall nicht um selbstjustiz oder dergleichen.Aber wenn man allein Unterwegs ist,kann ne Flasche Ko spray nicht falsch sein.Ob Hund hin oder her sei mal dahin gestellt. Wenn man wirklich irgendwo am A... der Welt angelt.Muss man ja davon ausgehen das der Dieb es auf Angler abgesehen hat ansonsten ist da ja niemand...Muss aber nichtmal ein Dieb sein können ja auch Halbstarke sein die von ner Grillsause am Kanal kommen. Und in unserer Wegseh Gesellschaft muss du halt selber sehen wie du klar kommst.


----------



## Forelle1997 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Hallo,
Man muss dazu sagen, dass ab und zu ein paar Jogger vorbeigelaufen sind, aber diese anderen direkt neben meinen sachen geparkt hatten, und ihre sachen eingeräumt haben.Ich habe mich kurz weggedreht und als sie gefahren sind bemerkt, dass eine Rute und diverse Kunstköder fehlten. Das Problem ist, dass es genau so gut ein Jogger oder jemand anderes gewesen sein könnte.

Mfg. Forelle1997


----------



## dnz (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Geh doch einfach mal zur Polizei und lass denen deine Informationen zukommen. Ich versteh nicht, was dich davon abhält. Schlimmer wirds dadurch sicher nicht. Wenn es etwas herauszufinden gibt können die das bestimmt effektiver als du mit irgendwelchen Theorien.


----------



## Daniel-93 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



Forelle1997 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Man muss dazu sagen, dass ab und zu ein paar Jogger vorbeigelaufen sind, aber diese anderen direkt neben meinen sachen geparkt hatten, und ihre sachen eingeräumt haben.Ich habe mich kurz weggedreht und als sie gefahren sind bemerkt, dass eine Rute und diverse Kunstköder fehlten. Das Problem ist, dass es genau so gut ein Jogger oder jemand anderes gewesen sein könnte.
> 
> Mfg. Forelle1997



Geh zur Polizei gebe den das kennzeichen und Schilder den ganzen Vorfall.!

Und wer weiß vielleicht ist derjenige ja schon wegen diversen Diebstahl Vorgeschichten vorbestraft, dann hast du denke ich mal ganz gute Karten.

Oder er gibt den Diebstahl selber zu zb bei der Polizei aussage oder so.....


----------



## dimko (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

*@ Forelle1997
 ich verstehe dich nicht. erzähl mal doch die ganze geschichte und geh zur polizei oder lass das ganze theater sein.

mal hat der fahrer, die sachen mitgenommen. mal könnten es die jogger sein. jogger würden wohl ehe schlecht mit den sachen weiter laufen können, die hättest du bemerken müssen.
und der pkw flüchling hat ja vielleicht die sachen aus versehen eingepackt und die liegen schon längst bei der polizei.
*


----------



## Daniel-93 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

Wirklich alles etwas seltsam zumal jeder normale Mensch nach einem Diebstahl sofort die Polizei anrufen würde.   

Ich meine es ruft ja auch jeder normale Mensch nach einem Einbruch die Polizei.

*
@Forelle1997*
Oder rufst du bei einem Einbruch auch nicht die Polizei weil du keine beweise hast wer es war etz.?


----------



## j.Breithardt (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



			
				Daniel-93;3638544[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Wirklich alles etwas seltsam*[/COLOR] zumal jeder normale Mensch nach einem Diebstahl sofort die Polizei anrufen würde.
> 
> Ich meine es ruft ja auch jeder normale Mensch nach einem Einbruch die Polizei.
> 
> ...


 


Vielleicht möchte sich da ja auch jemand etwas wichtig machen.#c


----------



## Hannoi1896 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

1. Mit 15 alleine Nachtangeln ist ohnehin nicht zu empfehlen.
2. Wenn du keine stichhaltigen Beweise hast, kannste soviel zur Polizei rennen, wie du willst. Die haben Wichtigeres zu tun und so traurig es auch klingt, aber die werden sich dein Fall anhören und sobald du die Wache verlässt, werden die "Ermittlungen" auch wieder eingestellt. Was sollen sie denn auch groß tun?


----------



## Daniel-93 (3. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchte sich da ja auch jemand etwas wichtig machen.#c



Das glaube ich langsam auch, die ganze Geschichte ist total komisch!


----------



## ernie1973 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Selbst beim angeln gibt es Diebe*

...merkwürdig ist eher, dass die Geschichte immer komischer wird & "nach Bedarf" Details (=Jogger) nachgereicht werden...

Das ist KEIN gutes Zeichen, wie ich aus selbst durchgeführten Vernehmungen berichten kann!



Trollig!!!

E.


----------

